# 2005 21rs



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

We visited the RV Show today in Atlanta and put down a deposit on the Keystone Outbacker 2005 21RS. We are so excited and more than a little nervous! Our price was $16699 including all wiring, electric brakes, weight distribution pkg, sway pkg and all options available on trailer. We put down the deposit today, am supposed to go to dealership tomorrow to complete ppwk and finalize sale (campingtime in Woodstock, GA).

Inital impression is one of being very pleased with quality and feel of trailer. The floorplan was Exactly what we have been looking for! We have a 15 year old son who is 6'0 tall and never travels alone (why must they travel in packs?? lol) so we wanted to ensure enough room for all of us, while not buying too much camper for when it becomes just the two of us (more and more often as he gets older).

Since this is our first TT we are interested in all tips, mods, concerns etc from the more experienced Outbackers on this board.

We also plan to haul our dirtbikes/motorcycles in the back of the truck on most trips...any other dirtbikers and/or street bikers in our area who love to camp as we do??

Sincerely,

Leslie & Chuck Latour
Marietta, GA
2005 21RS
2004 Dodge 1500 P/U
(1) 15 Year old son
3 Honda Dirtbikes (xr600, xr200's)
2 Honda Magnas

(Sorry for the double post- the first one was under the wrong section!)


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello,

I replied under your other thread. But will not miss the opportunity to welcome you again. You can delete your thread or have the moderators move it for you.

Jared


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Jared, 
Thanks for the warm welcome...in both spots!

The weather here has been unseasonably warm...the bike dealers and the rv dealers are LOVING this!









I will look for info on the rally.

Thanks!



Not Yet said:


> Hello,
> 
> I replied under your other thread. But will not miss the opportunity to welcome you again. You can delete your thread or have the moderators move it for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! I think you'll like it here. I removed your other thread in order to avoid any confusion. Welcome, again!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome & Congratulations! If you have time grab the PDI list from the Outbackers FAQ before you go.

No dirtbikes here, just 3 quads!


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

At the risk of sounding stupid....what's a PDI list?

And...am I being taken?? RVTraderonline shows the 21RS listed at $15,200 in MI and $15,900 in AZ....and I thought I was getting a deal at $16,699??!?!?!

Thanks!
Leslie











Y-Guy said:


> Welcome & Congratulations! If you have time grab the PDI list from the Outbackers FAQ before you go.
> 
> No dirtbikes here, just 3 quads!
> [snapback]21534[/snapback]​


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to OUTBACKERS.

Take some time, and read some posts...you will learn lots here. The 21 is a popular unit. The FAQ will answer some questions, or and specific questions can be answered in the forum.

Enjoy~!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and the Outback family.

Regarding the price you paid - the prices will vary around the country but I'd say you were in the ballpark with your TT. Are they throwing in a brake controller or hitch? Also, you can always mention to the dealer before signing that you saw other Outbacks for less - can't hurt to try. I got $500 knocked of the price for that very reason.

Good luck and again, welcome.

Brian


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome.

We got our 28RSS this past August. $17,something (it's on the paperwork) +++. They will be selling you on the extended warenty, road side assistance, etc. Be ready for the sales pitches.

When they take you throught the PDI, Pre Delivery Inspection, tape the walk through. It is good to be able to go back to the tape to se how the tech flipped valves, lit pilots, and pointed out things of interest. It's amazing how much you can forget as soon as you drive out their gates.

Enjoy the new rig. action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to the group.
Hope you have plenty of fun and good times with the 21RS
Our first one was a 21RS we love it.
But upgrade to 26RS
Don


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Update:

It was determined that our TV was not capable of the demands of the 21RS and the dirtbikes/passengers etc.









After talking to all of the wonderful people here, at several camper dealerships, etc and searching high and low we found our new camper!

We purchased a 2000 Rockwood T2305 TT. It's weight is only 2808# and has everything we need. It doesnt have the luxuries of the 21RS, but we are tickled pink to have found a hard sided TT that met our weight requirements, all of the criteria we set forth (options) and was only $6999!









We pick it up today and I am so excited I could burst sunny

I still plan to cling to this board though because ya'll are just wonderful and I'm hooked.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats! We all know your excitement. Most of us were tent campers and or tent trailer campers to start with.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats on the TT purchase. We were also looking at the Rockwood line when we purchased our Outback. Forest River makes some nice trailers as well. Enjoy!

Paul


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> Congrats on the TT purchase. We were also looking at the Rockwood line when we purchased our Outback. Forest River makes some nice trailers as well. Enjoy!
> 
> Paul
> [snapback]21993[/snapback]​


Thanks Paul! Our first camper was a Rockwood pop-up. It was as base as a model can get and we were very rough on it, but it held up amazingly well and we sold it for more than we paid for it 2 years later (we bought it used as well). I guess that's one of the reasons I was so willing to consider this used Rockwood TT, we haven't had it out yet, but we've winterized it, replaced the annode on the hot water heater and are starting to do things to the inside to make our first outing as comfortable as possible. We are very pleased with the quality of the trailer and can't wait to take it out!!


----------

